# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Spanish  Masculine/Feminine words pairs in spanish...

## Aaa

Sometimes I get a little lost with these, anyone have a good list of the ones that you should really know, so as not to make a mistake? 
Here's a few examples, correct me if I get the words wrong: 
Puerto/Puerta:  Port/Door 
Caso/Casa:  Case/House 
Pato/Pata:  Duck/Paw

----------

My suggestion would be follow the context of the sentence or paragraph, e.g: 
Meti la pata. (I messed it up) 
La pata nada en el estanque. (The female duck swims in the pond.)

----------


## brett

Do those words have a stress mark above a particular vowel? I think that for some Spanish words that have two meanings, the emphasis may be on a different syllable. (?) 
eg. p

----------


## TATY

[quote=brett]Do those words have a stress mark above a particular vowel? I think that for some Spanish words that have two meanings, the emphasis may be on a different syllable. (?) 
eg. p

----------


## Aaa

Okay, I whipped out the dictionary, here's a few.  Yes, some of the adjectives can go both ways, I know.  I ignored ones with the same or similar meanings. 
acera - sidewalk
acero - steel 
cara - face
caro - expensive 
casa - house
caso - case 
cera - wax, earwax
cero - zero 
cerca - near
cerco - fence 
clara - eggwhite
claro - clear 
la coma - comma
el coma - coma
como - how
all are forms of comer as well 
costa - coast
costo - cost 
cuba - Cuba
cubo - bucket 
cuenta - count, account, bill
cuento - story 
cuerda - rope, cord
cuerdo - sensible, wise 
data - date
dato - datum, a piece of data 
dicha - happiness, good luck
dicho - saying 
faja - band, girdle
fajo - bundle 
falla - failure, fault
fallo - sentence, judgement, decision 
foca - seal
foco - focus 
fonda - inn, hotel
fondo - bottom, background, fund 
fuera - out, outside
fueros - local laws 
hada - fairy
hado - destiny, fate 
(I'll add more later)

----------

libro/libra    book/pound
cigarro/cigarra    cigar/grasshopper
coco/coca      coconut/a bakery product given to children
coto/cota      enclosure/
llanto/llanta    crying/rubber tire
ramo/rama    bunch/branch
rayo/raya      lighting thunderbolt/line
rasgo/rasga   feature/ rips
seto/seta  hedge/mushroom
fajo/faja      bundle (of banknotes)/ girdie 
BTW there are not differences in stress between pata (leg) and pata (female duck). An example with different stress is
mas/m

----------


## monichka

The stress mark is quite important to diferentiate these words: 
Mendigo=pauper
M

----------


## Aaa

I was just using the article on coma to show it was masculine. 
Same as English, you would rarely say "the coma".  You say "He's in a coma".

----------


## monichka

Congratulations on the list. Good job, and it helps us find gramatical similarities between English and Spanish. 
Another list of words: 
taza=cup
tasa=rate 
caza=hunting/game
cazo=pot
casa=house 
In Spain the pronounciation would make the difference, not in Latin America.

----------

La papa is a potato. 
El Papa is the Pope.   
That could be a disaster if you messed that one up! 
Drew  ::

----------


## Jca

[quote]
Mendigo=pauper 
M

----------


## monichka

[
M

----------


## Jca

Tienes raz

----------


## monichka

A mi simplemente se me hace un ejemplo fenomenal de la importancia de los acentos. Adem

----------

